# The Seed Bank Catalog #02 1986



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 26, 2012)

Their second catalog was disappointing compared to the first color catalog.  Both SSSC and The Seed Bank put out copy-paper editions of their second catalogs.
















​


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 26, 2012)

:aok: awesome nostalgia factor.


----------

